# test flu



## Sledge (Jun 25, 2015)

I switched over to a new test prop brand and immediately am experiencing flu like symptoms after the first dose. Low fever, sore joints / muscles. I'm supposed to pin again tomorrow morning and am a little nervous. Should I just pin 75mgs?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 25, 2015)

I would keep pinning


----------



## Pinkbear (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm curious to know if this test flu thing is real


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 25, 2015)

Pinkbear said:


> I'm curious to know if this test flu thing is real





Me too keep pinning it.


----------



## Sledge (Jun 25, 2015)

It's definitely real. I usually get it from sust. Usually lasts a week or so, but I've never had it come on after the first pin. It usually takes a bit


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm with pinky I wonder what test flu really feels like but definitely pin again. From what I know it's going to get better and pinning again will not make it worse. Good luck!!!


----------



## snake (Jun 26, 2015)

By saying "Brand" you mean? I'm not debating if Test flu is real or not; I am just wondering why a change in "Brands" would cause it. I'm scripted for Test Cyp. and the pharmacy has given me different manufactures and I never had a problem.


----------



## Sledge (Jun 26, 2015)

It only seems to happen with fast esters and suspension. I have been on a test prop cycle with stuff that I hve suspected to be underdosed. I switched up and this new stuff is hitting me right away. From what I've read, it seems the "flu" is your body's immune system not liking the blast of unfamiliar hormone.



snake said:


> By saying "Brand" you mean? I'm not debating if Test flu is real or not; I am just wondering why a change in "Brands" would cause it. I'm scripted for Test Cyp. and the pharmacy has given me different manufactures and I never had a problem.


----------



## regular (Jun 26, 2015)

Pinkbear said:


> I'm curious to know if this test flu thing is real



"Test flu" is caused by pyrogens in injectable products. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fever#Pyrogens


----------



## bronco (Jun 26, 2015)

snake said:


> By saying "Brand" you mean? I'm not debating if Test flu is real or not; *I am just wondering why a change in "Brands" would cause it*. I'm scripted for Test Cyp. and the pharmacy has given me different manufactures and I never had a problem.



Not sure about brands but I used some test c from superior labs a few years ago and I felt like shit for the whole first week or so I was on it, it went away shortly after and had no problems for for the rest of cycle. My next cycle I used a different lab to start out with had no problems at all once I finished that bottle I switched back to superiors test c and the next day after my first pin I woke with some severe muscle aches felt so bad I didn't even want to get out of bed, again it lasted about a week or so and went away.

I have used gear from many different labs and those are the only two times I experienced anything like that, I always figured it was something in the gear like eo but I'm really not sure


----------



## regular (Jun 26, 2015)

Depyrogenation procedures could vary between labs. One lab might prepare their products correctly, another lab might not. 

Whether or not someone will get test flu depends on how the product is prepared, specifically how well the product is depyrogenated.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 26, 2015)

Sledge said:


> It only seems to happen with fast esters and suspension. I have been on a test prop cycle with stuff that I hve suspected to be underdosed. I switched up and this new stuff is hitting me right away. From what I've read, it seems the "flu" is your body's immune system not liking the blast of unfamiliar hormone.


Test is not unfamiliar to the body at all.


regular said:


> Depyrogenation procedures could vary between labs. One lab might prepare their products correctly, another lab might not.
> 
> Whether or not someone will get test flu depends on how the product is prepared, specifically how well the product is depyrogenated.


Vary? More like not done at all.


----------



## regular (Jun 26, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Vary? More like not done at all.



Some guys who are new to making their own injectable products might  be ignorant of the word depyrogenation but they may still be unknowingly employing  procedures that depyrogenate their finished product to some extent. 

One  example would be baking borosilicate glass vials in an oven set to full  heat, which causes several logs of reduction of pyrogens rapidly once  the oven has come up to full heat.

_Dry-heat destruction of lipopolysaccharide: dry-heat destruction kinetics:_ http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC243126/ 











Another  example would be guys soaking rubber vial closures in hydrogen  peroxide. They may not realize it but they are in fact depyrogenating  the vial closures. 

Endotoxins: Pyrogens, LAL Testing and Depyrogenation, Third Edition page 315-316:





_The Encyclopedia of Pharmaceutical Technology Third Edition Pages 3061-3063:






_


----------



## Pinkbear (Jun 27, 2015)

regular said:


> "Test flu" is cause by pyrogens in injectable products.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fever#Pyrogens



Thank you for the read. 
Today I learned something new


----------



## Sledge (Jun 27, 2015)

This is pretty freaky guys. I'm getting terrible anxiety now. Cold sweats and shaking at night. I'm getting waves of anxiety bordering on panic attacks. I've felt like this with high doses of tren, but not test. Anyone get anxiety from test only?


----------



## whitelml (Jun 27, 2015)

Had this shit on my first cycle of test prop.  Lasted about a week.  With me it would happen about 10hrs after i would pin, so i would time it right to were i would take some ibuprofen and maybe some zzquil then off to bed.   I would keep pinning in the meantime.


----------



## Sledge (Jun 28, 2015)

Yes, I've noticed that ibuprofen helps. I really should get blood work done. I wonder what my e2 is doing. I was dosing a little letro to try to clear up some old gyno, and I may have crashed my E also. Blood work, here I come


----------



## Sledge (Jul 9, 2015)

So the flu like symptoms stopped after about a week. What a relief. That was realm uncomfortable. There was a strange emotional side to it. I felt very vulnerable, almost like all my nerves were exposed, if that makes any sense. It was very similar to opiate withdrawal


----------

